
George Takei petitions against all-white casting choices for Akira adaptation - evo_9
http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2014/12/george-takei-petitions-white-casting-choices-akira-adaptation.html
======
byoung2
_One can’t name a single Asian-American whose name you can take to the bank
and get a project financed._

I would imagine Ryan Potter could be bankable, given his recent success with
Disney's Big Hero 6, or Steven Yeun, with his following from The Walking Dead.

------
nasmorn
Imagine a movie set in Africa with only white actors.

